# Rally II Wheel Paint Codes - Newbie Here



## g-mack (May 22, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the site...got my dream car '69 GTO a few months back and getting her back into shape now.
Does anyone have the paint codes for Rally II wheels? I believe there are 3 different colors.
Thanks.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

g-mack said:


> Hi, I'm new to the site...got my dream car '69 GTO a few months back and getting her back into shape now.
> Does anyone have the paint codes for Rally II wheels? I believe there are 3 different colors.
> Thanks.


The Rally II is two tone. Generically, they are charcoal and silver. I don't have the actual factory paint coades, but Ames sells both colors. The Silver is their part # T121, and the Charcoal is #T123.

You can also find close matches available commercially, depending on how picky you want to be.

I have heard that 84 Chysler Charcoal is a damn close match
And the silver is Metallic 5A-33536_00 which I believe is a DuPont number.

Hope this helps.
Best of luck with it.

Also, you will want to pick up a set of masking teplates as well. They are cut and stick removable masks that you put on the spokes when you apply the second color. They are much easier then taping them up yourself. They sell for abot $10, also available at Ames.

mac


----------



## g-mack (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Macgto7004.

These wheels are done and on the car. Took some work, but they came out awesome. Used DuPont paints and primers that all have hardeners, amazing how hard these new paints get now, seems almost as hard as powdercoat. Here are the codes I ended up using:
Front Outer: Ditzler (PPG) DDL-8568 - Non-smudge Aluminum
Front Center: DuPont B8270 - 1982-1988 Chrysler Charcoal Gray
Rear: Ditzler 2847 - 1977 Ford Dove Gray

Everyone was out of stock on the masking kits, so a roll of masking tape and a razor blade took care of that in a couple of hours.

Also, in case anyone is looking, the best price I found on Goodyear Polyglas tires was Universal Tire in Hershey, PA. $200 per tire and at my door in 3 days.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

g-mack said:


> Thanks for the info, Macgto7004.
> 
> These wheels are done and on the car. Took some work, but they came out awesome. Used DuPont paints and primers that all have hardeners, amazing how hard these new paints get now, seems almost as hard as powdercoat. Here are the codes I ended up using:
> Front Outer: Ditzler (PPG) DDL-8568 - Non-smudge Aluminum
> ...


I could have told you that, hehehe! My company makes the mask kits that all the suppliers sell, and we just got a new order, so I figured they they were probably out.

Post some pics of your finished wheels. 

mac


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I've used the masking kit and if you do a good job preping the wheel, the job looks professionally done.arty:
The price is great as well!


----------

